# Dayan Guhong or Dayan Lingyun?



## kdicem (Apr 29, 2011)

Which one should I buy? Why?
If Guhong should I get stickerless?


Thanks. 


I have already narrowed it down to these two so try not to suggest another cube unless you have a very good argument.


----------



## souljahsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Get the Dayan Guhong, the Lingyun pops extremely easily if you don't adjust it properly.
The Dayan Guhong is much more stable in terms of pops comparing to the Lingyun.
It is smooth while the Lingyun has a clicky feeling that some cubers find annoying.

If you're in Canada, then you can buy it at:
http://www.vendio.com/stores/BCCubeShop

Otherwise,
www.speedcubeshop.com
www.cubedepotusa.com
www.lightake.com
are some other places that has it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

kdicem said:


> Which one should I buy? Why?
> If Guhong should I get stickerless?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Do not get it stickerless. If cannot be used in competition.


----------



## kdicem (Apr 29, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Get the Dayan Guhong, the Lingyun pops extremely easily if you don't adjust it properly.
> The Dayan Guhong is much more stable in terms of pops comparing to the Lingyun.
> It is smooth while the Lingyun has a clicky feeling that some cubers find annoying.
> 
> ...


 
I was leaning more towards the Guhong from the beginning but you sealed the deal.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> Get the Dayan Guhong, the Lingyun pops extremely easily if you don't adjust it properly.
> The Dayan Guhong is much more stable in terms of pops comparing to the Lingyun.
> It is smooth while the Lingyun has a clicky feeling


 
You could just do what I did. Put your Guhung core in your Linyun and your Linyun core in your Guhung. They become godly, they don't pop even when they are ridiculesly loose, and there really fast even when they are tight.


----------



## kdicem (Apr 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Do not get it stickerless. If cannot be used in competition.


 
Oh I did not know that.

Thanks dude.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

kdicem said:


> Oh I did not know that.
> 
> Thanks dude.


 
No problem!


----------



## souljahsu (Apr 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> You could just do what I did. Put your Guhung core in your Linyun and your Linyun core in your Guhung. They become godly, they don't pop even when they are ridiculesly loose, and there really fast even when they are tight.


 
The Guhong and the Lingyun have the same core.
I would assume that you mean the center pieces?


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> The Guhong and the Lingyun have the same core.
> I would assume that you mean the center pieces?


 
Yes centre pieces. I would assume people would know that but I guess not. Try it out it's quick and easy to do.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 29, 2011)

Depends on your method, and your style, in my opinion.

That being said, I don't have a Lingyun (only Guhong), though I plan on getting one some time. 
I've heard from most Roux solvers I've come across (both online and in reality) they especially like Lingyuns (I have no idea what's the reasoning for this. Maybe coincidence), though most people tend to prefer the Guhong.

But, yes, the general consensus is that the Guhong is better because the Lingyun pops too much.


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 29, 2011)

I got both of them. I prefer the feeling and speed of the lingyun (and it doesn't pop at all with my tension settings), but the real lingyun problem for me is that it is slightly smaller than other cubes. I mean the difference is ridiculous but it seems that myu hands really feel it and it's really anoying. Plus I always overshoot on it.

That's why my main is a guhong and I use my lingyun for OH.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 29, 2011)

Both cubes are very good and the difference is mainly in personal preference, which means you'll have to try both. Instead of Lingyun you could get the Lunhui, though. For me it feels exactly like the Lingyun, but has a mechanism to prevent pops. And it works (the antipop thing i mean).


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 29, 2011)

Lingyun has the necessary speed for me. guhong is not fast enough. to cut down the popping, buy a c4u core and replace the lingyuns core


----------



## avgdi (Apr 29, 2011)

I constantly switch between using my Guhong and Lingyun as my main because I can't decide which one I like more. You should just get both cubes and see for yourself which one you prefer.


----------

